# Does anyone have any ideas for dressing my car up?



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a black Jeep and am looking for ideas on decorating it up for Halloween. The windows are a tad darker, so a cling might not show up...My license plate is MORB1D and I have a skeleton hanging from my viser year round. Just looking for a bit more oompf. Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

spiderweb decal stickers? - great numberplate btw


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

You can make custom car magnets with whatever image you want at vistaprint.com - just remember they can get stolen since they are on the outside of the car


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

oh maybe tie a cape on the roofracks in a few spots so just the end flaps and put some white foam fangs on the grill? 

I saw a VW gathering at Halloween at the FOF in NY last year. All of the cars were decorated. some used the different colored easy to remove painters tape to make their cars look different. I wonder if i still have those pics...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

LadyAlthea said:


> oh maybe tie a cape on the roofracks in a few spots so just the end flaps and put some white foam fangs on the grill?



I like this idea, fangs would look great with the Jeep grill. I don't know if it's legal but you could put some window tint cut to the shape of cat's eye's (or bloodshot red?) over the headlight bulb...people use tinted headlight covers so I don't see why not.


----------



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

churchofsubgenius said:


> I like this idea, fangs would look great with the Jeep grill. I don't know if it's legal but you could put some window tint cut to the shape of cat's eye's (or bloodshot red?) over the headlight bulb...people use tinted headlight covers so I don't see why not.


Depends on the state if its legal or not, I'd generally assume no. 

My suggestion is to put a fake (obviously) skeleton in the passenger side.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

utusemi said:


> Depends on the state if its legal or not, I'd generally assume no.
> 
> My suggestion is to put a fake (obviously) skeleton in the passenger side.


After looking around I find that those blackout covers are illegal for anything but offroading (like someone with a tricked out Impreza is going 2 tracking)...I doubt you would get pulled over for the bloodshot eyes one though.

Maybe tie up a skeleton on the hood? dress him up in hunter orange?


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Those are all great ideas  

I ordered some ghost and pumpkin car magnets just in case I can't decide on what else to do. I like the skeleton idea in the passenger seat, but since I drive the "family" car, I would sure be moving him around a bunch LOL. Is the old severed leg out of the door cheesy?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

A skeleton hood ornament... or a spider... some sort of hood ornament. You could take the top off and make a rotted one to put on instead.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

hey the severed leg is great! 

i have a subaru forester so you can see inside the back where the trunk would be. One year i had a ton of broken old dolls in there for a project...i had lots of comments on those but the best was this half corpse thing i had riding around in the back with me one year...


----------



## raffylong (Nov 8, 2008)

netsirk said:


> Those are all great ideas
> 
> I ordered some ghost and pumpkin car magnets just in case I can't decide on what else to do. I like the skeleton idea in the passenger seat, but since I drive the "family" car, I would sure be moving him around a bunch LOL. Is the old severed leg out of the door cheesy?




LOL! I love your idea with skeleton in the passenger seat plus the severed leg out hahaha I think you should ride your car every night for the people to freak out. LOL I think a white lady on your back seat will do.


----------



## raffylong (Nov 8, 2008)

LadyAlthea said:


> hey the severed leg is great!
> 
> i have a subaru forester so you can see inside the back where the trunk would be Partstrain Halloween Promo. One year i had a ton of broken old dolls in there for a project...i had lots of comments on those but the best was this half corpse thing i had riding around in the back with me one year...




Ohhh this is a great idea. I think people had freaked out with that corpse thing. did you ride your car during midnights? LOL CHUCKY doll is perfect to place in your passenger seat.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

oh chucky doll in an old car seat! 

when i first got the half corpse thing i was traveling and him sort of sticking out in the back surrounded by luggage. then he wound up in my car for a bit and i sat him in the back seat. 

this year my friend gave me a life sized rubber skelly! 

he enjoyed a ride around town too.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Netsirk, Ok my brother and an ex both had the skull headlight for on their Harleys, maybe they can be altered for vehicles, check it out with the company. I think the black nickel or chrome plated would look wicked on a black Jeep. Also, if it's a standard there are skull gear shift knobs, skull licencse plates and even hitch covers. I know most of them can be purchased here where I live, but they're from a USA company, here I'll try and give you a few links.

You could try your local Harley Dealership to see what they carry, but I'd make sure that whatever you want to put on will pass your motor vehicle Insurance standards.

Love your license plate name!

Headwinds: Skull Headlights

Skull Headlight available at the Real HeadLight Company

Skull Enterprises - Skull Parts and Accessories

YouTube - BAD ASS CUSTOM SKULL MOTORCYCLE HEADLIGHT ON SICK BUT STREETABLE SHOW BIKE. TWISTED 3D ARTWORK BY BLUE FLAME ALLEY. THE NEXT LEVEL IN INSANE MOTORCYLE ART...MOVE OVER AIRBRUSH! DURABLE 3D SCULPTURE PROVEN TO LAST! PURE STREET EVIL!


there you go, good luck and let me know what you find out.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

hey Netsirk, I found a link for vehicle skull headlights, here ya go!


Hot Rod Skull headlights


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Now I'm not suggesting you go and transform your jeep into this, but I have been in love with Rebecca Caldwells Gothic Carthedral hearse for a long time now, and would just love to go meet her and Carthedral when she tours, but she's never come out my way, but if you ever get a chance to see her & Carthedral don't miss it. This car and owner Rock! the Carthedral is any Halloween lover's dream. And yes I just so happen to have the link "saved" of course, let me know what you think

http://www.carthedral.com/carthedral/index.htm


----------



## Meredith♥ (Dec 17, 2008)

wow,that's an original idea-all that come to mind are "stickers" & those kinds of things.
i had a site,but this is my first post so just go to google,search "dress up my car" & click on the first result.

have fun!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

glad you liked the ideas Meredith, what did you find most interesting?


----------

